# Now this is a tank!



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I want this Tank


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Your right about that. :drewl:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

holy sh*t thats a big tank...almost like a little pond


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

that is the coolest f*cking tank!


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

imagine that in the middle of your living room.. WOW..


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If I knew where to pick it up I may buy it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WHOA!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

happy cleaning :nod:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

You would have to put that on concrete that is for sure.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

DREWL....I mean Kewl!!!
nice one bud!!!


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

swt tank. i want........


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

water change must be a bitch!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn thats one big tank!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My dream tank!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

go scuba diving to clean the gravel n sh*t lol


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

so sad that the trickle filter is bigger than my tank!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i couldnt see myself paying that much for a tank, id make the bastard for much cheaper.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow i just found the perfect spot on the second floor in my room. lolol
awesome. a little high though in price.







great find man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> so sad that the trickle filter is bigger than my tank!


 lol
So true...









I think I would use it as a feeder tank


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thats one big tank!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that is one nice peice of work
i bit over priced though
dixon


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

It would take my whole salary to maintain that mofo...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

zzzZZzZzZzzzzzzzzZZZZZ........tank!


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

For those of you that lack math skills a 20% water change of a 900 gallon tank would be removing and replacing 180 gallons. Using 5 gallon buckets it would take 72 buckets of water to complete a water change. It would take 900 drops of chlorine remover initially to treat the water and each water change would require 180 drops. If you get a disease in your talnk it will take 180 tablespoons of aquarium salt to treat the tank.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Not bad of a price either...must be nice to be rich lol..








bREAK ouT da BIO Balls...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn that is one huge ass tank!!! If i was rich i would buy it in a second and hire some1 to clean that thing. it would take about 3 days to clean that thing.


----------

